# Halloween Merchandise Watch UK thread 2011



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh there's a surprise.  I'm hoping that Wilkinson's and Asda will have a few choice pieces.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Just contacted *TK Maxx* too!

Here is their response:
_"Hi Cat, we sure will have Halloween product around mid September. You will find spooky statues, masks, dress-up and much more. Watch this space!"_

So September once again is looking like the earliest we will see any goodies. 

TX Maxx and B&M Bargains are usually my top 2 stores for Halloween goodies. Besides Poundland for smaller bargains! ooh maybe I should contact Poundland too!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I always find TK Maxx to be so bloody expensive really. The one local to me sometimes has some nice stuff, be the prices can be outrageous.

I love the pound shop though as It can be great to use as a basis for makes.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's what I found in my local branch of TK Maxx today...





































A tiny amount by American standards.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the skeleton man on top of the pumpkin.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, he's rather cute isn't he. I also really like the glass pumpkins (they also came in silver by the way) and the skull/crow globes that when you jiggled them had tiny glitter bats flying around inside.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Ooh I'll have to check out tk maxx. What are their prices like?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

The average price seemed to be around the £8-£10 mark for most of the medium to small items. The glass pumpkins were £7.99 as were the skull globes I think.


----------



## Mr Ghoul (Aug 2, 2010)

Like the ghost with the happy face - lots of fun!

Yes, bit too early for the UK stores to get the stock in - but it's not too far away


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Here in Brighton, TK Maxx are normally the first to get their stock in, followed by Poundland and then the supermarkets. It's worth checking Poundland before Asda because last year they had a lot of the same stuff but Asda were charging £3 - 4 for items Poundland were selling for.. well, a pound! I'm going to have a little mosey down to our local TK Maxx after payday.. I daren't go there armed with only my credit card..


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

I've visited two TK Maxx stores so far and I've noticed that they're not really selling many primitive-type items... has anyone else noticed this? It may be because they haven't brought all of their stock out just yet, but a lot of it seems quite shiny and glittery to me!? Compared to last years items, anyway. 

I believe Accessorize have some Halloween items on display now, too


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't say I'm that impressed with the items in TK Maxx this year, but if I remember correctly, this time last year they had only a few items on sale, then mid-September there was a boat load. 

Various online resellers have the Halloween Yankee Candles instock now, but a hefty price of £15.49. Might wait and see if TK Maxx have any Pumpkin ones again this year.

I am looking forward to ASDA's goods this year. A new life size prop would be great. I bought Wanda Witch and the giant spider last year, can't wait to get them out again this year.

This is a great thread, I'll be checking back here daily.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah I'm looking forward to seeing what Asda comes up with this year as well as Wilkinson's which had some jolly bits and pieces last year and which I managed to but dirt cheap in the sales.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I completely missed this thread  thank you freudstein for pointing me in this direction!

For anyone who doesn't know yet, Poundland are advertising on their website as getting their stock in from Monday. I guess this might vary in quantity from store to store but I can't wait to have a look 

My T K Maxx have got one small display of things but mainly the expensive glittery stuff. I love the snow globes (or bat globes) but I'm not sure I can justify a tenner on a pretty but useless item when I still have lots of needed items to buy!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh thanks for the heads up on the Poundland stuff. I'll swing by my local branch and see If they have anything.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I went to a new discount store called discountUK today and they had a lot of Halloween items on sale. Similar items to what Poundland usually stock. I bought a fake bloody arm (Seen this before elsewhere) for £2.99, Two tealight holders for 99p each (Pumpkin and Skull designs) & 4 Pumpkin Spice scented pillar candles which have "Walmart.com" on the bottom for 99p each. lol even though they are just candles, I'm pleased to have something from the great old USA. 

I really want a fog/smoke machine this year. I've been looking on eBay but I'm not sure weather to wait incase ASDA bring one out, or not. No doubt the prices of the ones on eBay will rise nearer Halloween too. I also noticed you can get some scents for the fog, Graveyard sounds great.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Ooh, does this discountUK have an online site?!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I just checked and it's just a coming soon page  Hopefully will be up with a store locator soon (touch wood!). http://discountuk.com/


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry to but in but I have to have that skull with the raven!!! LOL


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

HKitten said:


> I love the snow globes (or bat globes) but I'm not sure I can justify a tenner on a pretty but useless item when I still have lots of needed items to buy!


I love the globes  they're a tad pricey, I agree... but they're classy-spooky so fit in with my decor, which is kinda why I don't begrudge spending so much on them  I have 6 from TK Maxx that I've collected over the past 3 years and Marks and Spencer had a lovely one last year! (Also a tenner).


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I really wish Asda and Tesco would hurry up with their stuff  Tesco had a great selection last year but I don't want to lave it weeks to go shopping until they've got everything out.

How we can hurry along Halloween in the UK?!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's Asda's message. 
_"Thank you for your email about our Halloween stock, after speaking to our Buying Team, I can confirm our Halloween stock will start to go into our stores at the beginning of September and the full range should be available by the end of September."_


----------



## BigDaddyCool81 (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome! Time to get saving some pennies then.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Bleargh. I rang Asda, Tesco and Poundland this morning!

Tesco couldn't get an answer because the store was busy. Asda said not till the 1st of October  and Poundland said 'we've got it and we're putting it out tomorrow afternoon'.

I'm torn between going shopping as soon as one store has some goods out, or waiting till lots of them do and having one big trip.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Double post!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I popped into my local Poundland and saw they'd already stated putting out their stuff. I snagged a small light up Pumpkin stack.  I imagine that they'll just keep adding items during the next few weeks now.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Poundworld has their stuff out!! 

Didn't pick much up, but I did get 2 trays for snacks, and a little dip tray. Will be popping back in for a few more bits and bobs as and when I can!








P.S The round trays only come in that 1 colour, but the dip trays come in green, orange, or purple.

A lot of the stuff out is the same as last year; including the 'cauldron' tubs that I got last year or the year before(that I use all year round for popcorn etc!!)


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

Did anyone see Marks and Spencers range of Halloween stuff last year? Small but good, in my opinion! Looking forward to seeing what they have this year


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I might be going to poundland later today! Will try and get some pics 

Luna, I got a bit of M&S stuff last year, mainly their food though. Most of their decorations were aimed at kids in my local store, too cutesy. I loved the food though - witches fingers cookies especially, and the vanilla ghost cupcakes were delicious - I want to get more of them this year!


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

HKitten said:


> Most of their decorations were aimed at kids in my local store, too cutesy.


I thought they were a bit more for children as well! I bought the bat and ghost plush run-alongs and the house globe though, hehe. Also got some food, yum! 

I was just thinking, though... if M&S did a Halloween range specifically aimed at adults, I imagine it would be so gorgeous!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't even realise that M&S did Halloween decs'. I shall try to have have a look this year.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I get the feeling if M&S did an adults range it'd be lovely, but in the same price range as places like T K Maxx - nice stuff but a little more pricey than other places.

I am so desperate to go shopping now! I have a list of everything I think I still need.

Oh yeah, and I rang Clintons this morning and the woman said 'we're getting our christmas stuff in the week after next, but we've not been given a date for the halloween stuff yet....' Seriously?!


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

HKitten said:


> Oh yeah, and I rang Clintons this morning and the woman said 'we're getting our christmas stuff in the week after next, but we've not been given a date for the halloween stuff yet....' Seriously?!


*Snort*! I don't agree with this kind of thing


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm in the halloween shopping mood, for me it will have to be online  I need some folk art decorations - ebay is probably the best bet I think ?


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

Annea said:


> I need some folk art decorations - ebay is probably the best bet I think ?


I think so  - if you come across anything lovely, let us know!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Annea I also really like the more folky Hallowe'en decs but there's not a lot to be had here in the UK it seems. Ooh, you might wanna check out Sparrow Primitives online. A but pricey but some of the stuff is gorgeous.

Poundworld have their stock in. I find Poundworld quite good, they do a lot of cool hanging signs and things (I bought about 4 last year) and they're doing big buckets with Hallowe'en designs on which would be perfect for putting food in. And best of all, it's all only a pound!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

freudstein said:


> Poundworld has their stuff out!!
> 
> Didn't pick much up, but I did get 2 trays for snacks, and a little dip tray. Will be popping back in for a few more bits and bobs as and when I can!
> View attachment 84612
> ...


I didn't realise someone had already posted about Poundworld LOL


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

*Matalan* has a few little items including these two cheapies that took my fancy..

http://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/product/fashion-to-buy-online//Orange-Lantern/41339

http://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produc.../41956&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand

Also I notice that *Woolworths online* has their new stock in....

http://www.woolworths.co.uk/web/en/halloween.page


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the links. I like the Woolies pumpkin with bony hands. He's creepy. It's nice to know that the spirit of Woolies lives on. I was gutted when they closed.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

You and me both. I loved that store when I was a child.


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

I got some really lovely stuff from T K Maxx today! They had some really nice unique stuff in, I got the lanterns attached and a Pumpkin cauldron and another resin, light up Jack o Lantern. Our Matalan is stocked too and off to Poundland on the morrow! Its all happening earlier this year!


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

Just thought I would mention that I picked up a black metal witches hat candle holder thing from tkmax in bury along with a whicker style pumpkin  they had a fair few items on show but sadly most were well over priced for what they were.

A trip to poundland in Salford and I came home with some signs and some garden oil lamps for a pound a piece for when I do my skull oil lamp mods 

I have not seen anything in Matalan yet and B&M Bargains in Bolton had little if anything halloween related in stock.

I asked the 19 year old staff member who looked at me bemused and said they were getting xmas out of the way first this year ? lol nutters.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Kristoffer said:


> View attachment 84975
> 
> 
> I got some really lovely stuff from T K Maxx today! They had some really nice unique stuff in, I got the lanterns attached and a Pumpkin cauldron and another resin, light up Jack o Lantern. Our Matalan is stocked too and off to Poundland on the morrow! Its all happening earlier this year!


That looks great! Do you mind me asking how much it was? I might have to pop in to TKMaxx again this week . 

I'm dying to know if ASDA are going to have a new life size prop this year. I wouldn't be surprised if "Wanda" witch returned. I'm sure the butler they had they released for 2 years in a row (08/09). There's some amazing life size props on YouTube, touchwood we'll get a new one!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Just found this on the HomeSense website - I might take a bike ride up there tomorrow

http://www.homesense.com/page/halloween


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I am loving the woolworths online page! I had no idea they'd be doing halloween stuff  bit disappointed in the tableware, black tablecloths but no matching cups and plates.

Poundland have got a bit of stuff on their website now, I'm dying to go in store and actually have a look. As much as I love the more expensive places, you can't beat getting some cheap accessories that get the job done. I love T K Maxx (those lanterns look gorgeous) but I've yet to see anything I want for under £8, which adds up a bit when you want three or four different bits.


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

Just been to the homesense store in Manchester near the Trafford center and to be honest I was disappointed .

They had a fair few items but nothing that stood out to me and they were very over priced  

I tried to take some pics for here but I was being watched at all times by store staff


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

K4RL said:


> Just been to the homesense store in Manchester near the Trafford center and to be honest I was disappointed .
> 
> They had a fair few items but nothing that stood out to me and they were very over priced
> 
> I tried to take some pics for here but I was being watched at all times by store staff


You should point out that you're actually giving them free advertising on the Halloween forum!


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

Kristoffer said:


> View attachment 84975
> 
> 
> I got some really lovely stuff from T K Maxx today! They had some really nice unique stuff in, I got the lanterns attached


Ooh! That's lovely  I got a lantern myself from TK Maxx over the weekend - but I didn't see the one you got!


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's the lantern that I got from TK Maxx over the weekend - I love it!


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> You should point out that you're actually giving them free advertising on the Halloween forum!


Sadly they think your up to no good when they see you whip your phone out and try to take pics  I was going to say that it was for my wife to see if there was anything she wanted but the scowls I was getting were enough to tell me not to bother.

No idea why they do it tbh.

I also got the TK Maxx lantern for the arch over my front door, a little pricey at £12.99 for what it is but I like it and to me it was worth it lol.

I nipped into the Asda Walmart in Trafford park whilst I was up that way to see if they had started rolling out the remnants of last years stock already but sadly they seem to be a bit slow on things on this side of the pond


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

Double post


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

I also picked up the above Pumpkin from TK Maxx but I have no idea what on earth to do with it lol


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

You'd think they'd wise up and realise more people are getting into Halloween. I've seen them selling haribo christmas sweets tubs on Tesco online! They push Christmas very early, yet Halloween is always so last minute. We want better quality items and better prices. Hopefully retailers will realise this eventually.

I've seen that wanda witch they sold in Asda last year, being sold on Ebay for highly inflated prices. Some of the crap we get over here is a joke, we always pay well above the odds for stuff.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I've seen that wanda witch they sold in Asda last year, being sold on Ebay for highly inflated prices. Some of the crap we get over here is a joke, we always pay well above the odds for stuff.


You think that's bad, I keep coming across things from last years Poundland halloween stock on ebay, and you can bet none of it is listed for a pound 

I learned that lesson last year, nearly bought some things online, then actually went shopping and discovered loads of it cheaper. But I recognise most of the Poundland packaging now so they can't fool me


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> You'd think they'd wise up and realise more people are getting into Halloween. I've seen them selling haribo christmas sweets tubs on Tesco online! They push Christmas very early, yet Halloween is always so last minute. We want better quality items and better prices. Hopefully retailers will realise this eventually.


Here here!

Sadly the TK Maxx in York doesn't have a homewares department so if I wanted decent Hallowe'en stuff I'd probably have to go to Leeds. I'm assuming there's a TK Maxx there. 

Yeah I took a pic of the merchandise in poundworld and got some funny looks from staff; but at the end of the day as far as I know it's not illegal to take pictures, and that's what I'd say to 'em if any of 'em decided to stop giving funny looks and actually say something.

Grrr, why don't shops realise we need to PLAN, therefore we need the merchandise as soon as possible?


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

Batley said:


> That looks great! Do you mind me asking how much it was? I might have to pop in to TKMaxx again this week .
> 
> I'm dying to know if ASDA are going to have a new life size prop this year. I wouldn't be surprised if "Wanda" witch returned. I'm sure the butler they had they released for 2 years in a row (08/09). There's some amazing life size props on YouTube, touchwood we'll get a new one!


It was £12.99 bit steep but I had to have it!


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

Lunatone said:


> Here's the lantern that I got from TK Maxx over the weekend - I love it!


OHHHHHH my store did not have these in stock!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Check out my haul from Homesense. Hee hee hee hee...*bit overexcited here*


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Lea32R said:


> Here here!
> 
> Sadly the TK Maxx in York doesn't have a homewares department so if I wanted decent Hallowe'en stuff I'd probably have to go to Leeds. I'm assuming there's a TK Maxx there.
> 
> ...


My Mum was in the Hull TK Maxx she said they have Halloween stuff in.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Lea32R said:


> Check out my haul from Homesense. Hee hee hee hee...*bit overexcited here*


That's a very nice haul...Hope you don't mind me asking, how much were the black 
lanterns?


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> That's a very nice haul...Hope you don't mind me asking, how much were the black
> lanterns?


£12.99 each.

They seem quite sturdy so I justified it by telling myself they'll last for year after year. LOL


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Lunatone said:


> Here's the lantern that I got from TK Maxx over the weekend - I love it!


Oooooooo that is a very pretty lantern!!!! Nice find!! Thanks for sharing and making me smile.


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

Lea32R said:


> Check out my haul from Homesense. Hee hee hee hee...*bit overexcited here*


Wow you have been busy lol

I might grab an extra lantern before they sell out  I could hang them either side of my front door 

I have just been reliably informed that my local Matalan has stocked up with goodies so I intend to have a pop in tomorrow and see if I can sneak off a few pics


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

Just for the record can we get this thread made sticky temporarily ?


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

K4RL said:


> Wow you have been busy lol


I took so many things I wrecked their display. It was decimated by the time I was finished. LMAO


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

Lea32R said:


> Check out my haul from Homesense. Hee hee hee hee...*bit overexcited here*


Aww! Lovely stuff  I decided to get the orange and black version of the bunting you have! Did you see the Frankenstein/Dracula/Mummy bunting?


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

Ooh, ooh! M&S Halloween stuff is online: http://www.marksandspencer.com/Halloween-Shop-OLD/b/474273031


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow lots of updates since I last checked! I know what I'm doing on my days off 

Wow Woolies online is great!! I LOVE the Jason wall roll, but it's out of stock! 
Hoping M&S will update, I'm a little disappointed to be honest!


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

Just picked up these from poundstretcher 3 for 2 and £1.49 each so works out at roughly £1 each.










I was told by staff they had another one which said 'Blood Bank' but they did not have any more in stock 


My local Matalan still has not got any Halloween stuff in stock


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow those are great!! Might have a look for some myself. 
I think they'd look even better if you did some painting over them though, maybe a little grey, or rust colouring?


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Not sure if anyone's mentioned but both poundland and poundworld are full of stuff. Stopped by earlier today and they had full aisles out, some pretty good stuff too!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh we haven't got anything as good as that at our local branch.


----------



## froodle (Sep 17, 2008)

The TK Maxx and Marks and Spencer on the Isle of Man have both got their Halloween stuff out - Marks' has some nice glittery spider tealights that aren't on the website. Moochers Market and Supercards (we don't have Poundland or Poundstretcher, but they're kind of the equivilent) both have their stuff. Tesco doesn't as of Wednesday. WH Smith has some Halloween-themed magazine/goody bags in stock, but so far that's it. Nothing on Halloween choccies in Thorntons.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I went into my local branch of Wilkinsons and asked when they might expect to have their Halloween stock in and the women in the customer services area looked at me like I'd just asked her to fly round the room naked or something. 

She just fobbed me off with a quick "sometime towards the end of September".


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

freudstein said:


> Wow those are great!! Might have a look for some myself.
> I think they'd look even better if you did some painting over them though, maybe a little grey, or rust colouring?


I intend to weather them a bit and make them a bit more tarnished so to speak.

The rust idea is good and I intend to add a little rust around the screw areas and also a little moss and a few cracks etc...

I am saddened that the big stores don't seem to take Halloween more seriously as the amount of people in my local poundstretcher buying items was amazing for this time of year in the UK, people I spoke to said they were planning party's and so were stocking up with goodies over the coming month in preparation.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Got a skeleton garland from poundland today and was a wee bit disappointed to find that compared to last year, this years wasn't as good. They're not painted as nicely nor as large. Also the plastic they're made out of now is far more brittle.
All to save money I imagine.

Here's a comparison pic. Last years is on the left, this years on the right.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

K4RL said:


> I am saddened that the big stores don't seem to take Halloween more seriously as the amount of people in my local poundstretcher buying items was amazing for this time of year in the UK, people I spoke to said they were planning party's and so were stocking up with goodies over the coming month in preparation.



I've just had the same experience! Stood in the isle that I'll post a pic of below, admiring Halloween stock. Along comes a mother and her 2 daughters. They're having such fun with the items, and we had a bit of a chat. Seems like they're starting to get ready. 
But this was spoiled after they left the isle, and 2 women came down saying "Oh, they're horrible, aren't they?" (and not in a good way....)


So, here's where it happened ; *THE RANGE*! 
I was walking aroung looking for stock, getting quite P.O'd as I had walked past 3 isles of cheap and nasty Xmas stock, and was beginning to think there was nothing Halloween related. Then....I saw THIS: 





















They don't have _that_ much in, but pretty much every single item they have is worth checking out! Didn't really see anything I didn't like. They had the middle aisle, and then each of the outer sides had smaller items on.
I even made 2 purchases(hoping to go back and get a few more soon)

I got a large hanging witch, who speaks and has light up eyes, and a small hanging ghost. 








Also went in *TKMaxx*, after checking out upstairs(the homeware section, where they usually are) and finding nothing, I thought I was out of luck. Then on heading back out, they had all their halloween stock on the stands in front of the tills. Was nothing worth picking up really. Saw a big metal pumpkin for 9.99, didn't get it, but might do another day.


Silver Spike, I agree about the quality of those skeletons. I have some of the 'last year' ones, and I'll be honest, if I saw the new ones in stock, I'd walk straight past them!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I do like The Range, I got some great stuff from there a couple of years back including a big pumpkin stack ceramic which I use every year 

ETA: but for some reason they don't have anything up online?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

freudstein said:


> I've just had the same experience! Stood in the isle that I'll post a pic of below, admiring Halloween stock. Along comes a mother and her 2 daughters. They're having such fun with the items, and we had a bit of a chat. Seems like they're starting to get ready.
> But this was spoiled after they left the isle, and 2 women came down saying "Oh, they're horrible, aren't they?" (and not in a good way....)
> 
> 
> ...


Which shop was this again?


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Where I bought the items? *The Range*


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh I've never heard of them. Do they have many outlets around the UK?

Got this wee skelly off of eBay today. I can't believe I got him so cheap, when only an hour earlier two identical ones had gone for £36 and £39 respectively. I'd been after a half sized one for ages now.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1140...tem=170691471358&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:1123


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Been to The Range today, actually really unimpressed with their stuff. Got a couple of bits but really disliked most of what they were selling. Mostly tat IMO


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

Lea32R said:


> Been to The Range today, actually really unimpressed with their stuff. Got a couple of bits but really disliked most of what they were selling. Mostly tat IMO


I was beginning to feel a little jealous... I live nowhere near any of The Range branches. But having seen this, I don't feel too bad now


----------



## BigDaddyCool81 (Jul 15, 2011)

There's plenty in The Range but it's all pretty samey with different variations on hanging skeletons and such like. Loved the witch with the led eyes and sounds but it's too pricey for the haunt I'm doing this year. Is this the best UK retailers have to offer us? Damn you!


----------



## Lunatone (Aug 21, 2011)

Lea32R said:


> Been to The Range today, actually really unimpressed with their stuff. Got a couple of bits but really disliked most of what they were selling. Mostly tat IMO


I was beginning to feel a little jealous... I live nowhere near any of The Range branches. But having seen this, I don't feel too bad now


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Thought I'd post the collection of online UK Halloween sites I have at hand just incase any of you don't have any :

http://www.thelaughingstock.co.uk/acatalog/Halloween.html
http://www.partybox.co.uk/halloween-party.asp
http://www.sillyjokes.co.uk/party/decor/index.html
http://www.partypacks.co.uk/halloween-decorations-cid21216.html
http://www.partyrama.co.uk/mcp/Halloween.html
http://www.partydelights.co.uk/halloween/halloween_party.asp


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Lea32R said:


> Been to The Range today, actually really unimpressed with their stuff. Got a couple of bits but really disliked most of what they were selling. Mostly tat IMO





BigDaddyCool81 said:


> There's plenty in The Range but it's all pretty samey with different variations on hanging skeletons and such like. Loved the witch with the led eyes and sounds but it's too pricey for the haunt I'm doing this year. Is this the best UK retailers have to offer us? Damn you!




Afraid we'll have to agree to disagree, guys! 
(maybe your closest stores had crappy stock,haha) Honestly though, I really was impressed, especially after what they had in last year! I didn't buy a thing from them last year, but this year, I will be going back for more next week.

DaddyCool, yeah I suppose all the hanging ones are quite similar. I must have been stood infront of them for 15 mins before deciding which to buy! 

The witch is the one I bought. For a one off haunt, it is overpriced, but if you intend to re-use it, I'd say it's well worth it. it was mid-priced of the large hanging items. (£13.99). Prices for these bigger hangings ranged from £9.99 - £19.99.


Silver Spike, no I suppose it's not really a 'well known' store. I've got up a store locator page for you if you enter your postcode it will tell you your closest store. 

Also, went to Matalan today. Same view as I said after checking online; Disappointed!! The best thing I saw was a scary clown mask for £5.99. I'm keeping it in mind as a possible prop, if I don't find anything better/cheaper online.


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

Took a trip to Home Bargains earlier today and found they had some good stuff in (few items of tat) stock.

Pretty good quality Bluckys and some great new skulls  as well as bones in a bag that Asda were selling last year.

Was short in time today so could not queue so will be back tomorrow to pick up some bargains.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh take some photos If you can as that stores actually near me, which makes a change. 

Thanks for the info *freudstein*


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Went shopping after work today. Came home with quite a few things. (mainly small items)

*Poundland* -








*Poundworld* -








and my favourite of the day, *Home Bargains*








All these stores are in a neighbouring town, as I have been in my local Poundworld already, but they didn't have half as much stock as today's store did. 


Also went in *B&M Bargains*, after I spied a few items through the window as I was passing. They have a few bits out, but also a lot of boxes full of stock they haven't out out yet. Guessing the next few days will be for the stock to go on the shelves, so I'll go back next week.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Went shopping after work today. Came home with quite a few things. (mainly small items)

*Poundland* -
View attachment 86225

LOVE the Munsters! Didn't have this DVD so couldn't pass it up! 

The lighyts aren't worth it though- they don't really work! After buying my own batteries(as they're not included), and struggling to insert them into the cheap battery compartment; only 2 of the pumpkin lights seem to be working....but that's 2 more than the eyeball lights! Am hoping I can find another use for them, might just string them up on the door. No point taking them back for that price!

*Poundworld* -
View attachment 86226


Not a fan of the paper plates(same stock as last year, and I didn't like them then!), but they'll do. Quite like the kitchen sign. Got a little strobe light to go in a pumpkin(not tried it yet, but I don't imagine it's very powerful), and bought some glow sticks though haven't decided what to do with them yet.

and my favourite of the day, *Home Bargains*
View attachment 86227


The oozing skull looks fantastic on the box, but I haven't got it working yet. Must be the cheap batteries I tried it with! The 2 skulls at the front were £2.99 each, and bag of a skull and bones for £4.99. I think it's a groundbreaker type skeleton.

All these stores are in a neighbouring town, as I have been in my local Poundworld already, but they didn't have half as much stock as today's store did. 


Also went in *B&M Bargains*, after I spied a few items through the window as I was passing. They have a few bits out, but also a lot of boxes full of stock they haven't out out yet. Guessing the next few days will be for the stock to go on the shelves, so I'll go back next week.


----------



## BigDaddyCool81 (Jul 15, 2011)

freudstein said:


> The lighyts aren't worth it though- they don't really work! After buying my own batteries(as they're not included), and struggling to insert them into the cheap battery compartment; only 2 of the pumpkin lights seem to be working....but that's 2 more than the eyeball lights! Am hoping I can find another use for them, might just string them up on the door. No point taking them back for that price!
> 
> Also went in *B&M Bargains*, after I spied a few items through the window as I was passing. They have a few bits out, but also a lot of boxes full of stock they haven't out out yet. Guessing the next few days will be for the stock to go on the shelves, so I'll go back next week.


Went into my B&M Bargains in Middlesbrough and they have a bit of stuff out. They have a set of eyeball lights similar to those you bought from Poundland but are an extra £1 and you get another 2 eyeballs on them. However these lights are amazing. Really powerful little LEDs in them. 2x AA batteries, put them up in the haunt we're making them and they glow like crazy. Really good value for money.

Went back to The Range today and splashed out on the hanging Witch with LED lights and sound and one of the skulls with lights and sound. Thought long and hard and it's the best stuff I've seen out, which is unfortunate to say. But they'll do the job that's needed of them.


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

My latest purchase from T K Maxx in Bangor today. They had significantly more stuff than last week. This lantern is at least 3 times larger than my previous posting, at
£16.99 its a bit steep, but they were all in a rather bad state, damaged, bent, most of the latches were broken or not functional. So we found the least damaged, kicked a fuss and walked out with it having only paid a tenner! My partner has fixed the latch and its looking lovely on the windowsill!


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Plenty stuff on EBay but its not such a cheap place to buy nowadays!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

That lantern looks amazing! They are the expensive side but they'd last for many years. (Plus welldone on getting it reduced ). I'll pop in my local TK Maxx at the weekend.

I checked asdadirect.com and typed in Halloween and it says "Welcome to Monsterville - Coming Soon" . A lot of items they had last year are on various other sites but at least double, even triple the price Asda sold it at last year.

I found a 400w fog machine for £24 online and 5L of liquid for £10, I haven't seen anything better than that so far.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

BigDaddyCool81 said:


> Went into my B&M Bargains in Middlesbrough and they have a bit of stuff out. They have a set of eyeball lights similar to those you bought from Poundland but are an extra £1 and you get another 2 eyeballs on them. However these lights are amazing. Really powerful little LEDs in them. 2x AA batteries, put them up in the haunt we're making them and they glow like crazy. Really good value for money.
> 
> Went back to The Range today and splashed out on the hanging Witch with LED lights and sound and one of the skulls with lights and sound. Thought long and hard and it's the best stuff I've seen out, which is unfortunate to say. But they'll do the job that's needed of them.


Thanks for the heads up on the lights at B&M. I could really use them in the window. I'll check my local store, or go back to the one I went to this time, next week.  Will also go back to The Range next week 

foxfish, I've bought quite a few things on Ebay this year. It takes a lot of searching though, with different search terms! You can sometimes find exactly the same item at a fraction of the price someone else is selling it for!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I just had a pleasant surprise whilst searing for Halloween on Sainsbury's website: Albert Halloween Butler £50.I'm guessing it's the same as this but with the candelabra rather than skull. Very excited that they've made more of an effort this year with a prop. Little on the expensive side but hopefully there's a discount of code out there somewhere.. 

Actually they seem to be adding the Halloween items at the moment Click 

If I remember correctly Sainsbury's reduced all their Halloween items on Nov 1st to 70% off, I guess it's wishful thinking Albert will be, no doubt sold out before then .


----------



## MissAdams (Sep 14, 2011)

Batley said:


> I just had a pleasant surprise whilst searing for Halloween on Sainsbury's website: Albert Halloween Butler £50.I'm guessing it's the same as this but with the candelabra rather than skull. Very excited that they've made more of an effort this year with a prop. Little on the expensive side but hopefully there's a discount of code out there somewhere..
> 
> Actually they seem to be adding the Halloween items at the moment Click
> 
> If I remember correctly Sainsbury's reduced all their Halloween items on Nov 1st to 70% off, I guess it's wishful thinking Albert will be, no doubt sold out before then .


Popped into my local sainsburys yesterday, was suprised to see they have all their halloween stock out.. But no Albert the Butler. Didnt happen to buy anything either, as most of what they have, is the same as last year.. Very disappointing. Oh well.. Hopefully Asda will put theirs out soon!


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Not a high street store but I have found this online shop great http://www.spacemonkeys.co.uk/instruction.asp?id=9


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

My wonderful Brother brought me this gift today. He got it from TKMaxx. I love it


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh thats fantastic! Really very lovely. 


Got myself this off of eBay. 'Derek the Crow'. Thought he'd look nice sitting on a large Pumpkin on the big night. He only cost me £5.50 including postage which was good.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice crow - perhaps you could paint his eyes yellow or red?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I suppose I could actually drill some holes there and add some red LEDs or something.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

I have seen a stand of Halloween stuff in Waitrose, just basic bits of tack really - some small witches brooms, a few masks & other kids stuff - however the check out lady did say more would be arrieving shortly.


----------



## Revned (May 21, 2011)

Home Bargains usually have quite a good range of products.


----------



## Yorkshire Ghost (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry guys, but i have only just found this thread.

i have posted on this thread

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/108663-finally-uk-shops-have-got-some-stock.html

but would like to add some more info after reading this thread

i work sub-contract for asda, and it seems that last week in september / 1st week in oct is the launch date for the halloween items.

also, be aware, as from previous experience, the poundshops only tend to get 1 delivery. if you see something you should get it, as they don't tend to get some more later - when its gone its gone!!!


----------



## GOTHICDOLL (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi 

Im new to the forum and cant wait to see what ASDA will be bringing out this year, tried and failed to get any info out of customer services but i have found a site that i remember from last year called press loft. they have just started to show a few of the 2011 asda halloween props on their website in the last couple if days. nothing amazing as yet but some nice stuff on there, will be keeping a close eye on it over the next week.  type press loft into google, scroll down to the asda sign then in the drop down box on the left choose asda halloween 2011.


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

My friend from Maine has just sent me 3 Halloween Magazines, Martha, Stewart, Woman's Day Special and Disney's Family Fun Special. Its sickening the amount of stuff they have over there that we miss out on! I mean when was the last time you saw a main stream magazine in the UK entirely devoted to Halloween - terrible huh. We miss out on so much fabulous stuff. This is part of the reason why I went and wrote a book on Halloween from a British perspective, cos there just aren't any available to us (its out in October by the way!!). 

Anyway I digress, we have two poundlands in the area, one is full, crammed with Halloween products and the other one has hardly anything in it. Dunelm Mill has half a shel with only two items on it - I asked if they were getting any more in - and the manager said that the Halloween consignment had been cancelled! When I asked why, she said "Well,nobody's interested are they!" WTF!!!! Sometimes I wonder if some stores actually study the market, if they did they would find that Halloween Retail in the UK is rising exponentially. 

Lets hope ASDA has at least some of the range of its Wal-Mart parent!


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Local b&m has got their stuck in just today, either b&m's just got their stock delivered or my local one is really late.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Kristoffer said:


> I asked if they were getting any more in - and the manager said that the Halloween consignment had been cancelled! When I asked why, she said "Well,nobody's interested are they!" WTF!!!! Sometimes I wonder if some stores actually study the market, if they did they would find that Halloween Retail in the UK is rising exponentially.


They clearly have no idea! This year is the earliest I remember stock being put out in several shops(and overall), and the amount of people(beside myself!) that are checking out the Halloween sections in shops is quite high! And I haven't gotten _any_ funny looks when buying multiple Halloween items in the same store.


It is definitley on the up, people just can't ignore that!


P.S Asda has about 5 boxed items in, including a witch and 'magic' broom. These were at the end of the usual 'seasonal' aisle, so I'm assuming that was from an early shipment, and more stock should be arriving in the next week or so.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Kristoffer said:


> My friend from Maine has just sent me 3 Halloween Magazines, Martha, Stewart, Woman's Day Special and Disney's Family Fun Special. Its sickening the amount of stuff they have over there that we miss out on! I mean when was the last time you saw a main stream magazine in the UK entirely devoted to Halloween - terrible huh. We miss out on so much fabulous stuff. This is part of the reason why I went and wrote a book on Halloween from a British perspective, cos there just aren't any available to us (its out in October by the way!!).
> 
> Anyway I digress, we have two poundlands in the area, one is full, crammed with Halloween products and the other one has hardly anything in it. Dunelm Mill has half a shel with only two items on it - I asked if they were getting any more in - and the manager said that the Halloween consignment had been cancelled! When I asked why, she said "Well,nobody's interested are they!" WTF!!!! Sometimes I wonder if some stores actually study the market, if they did they would find that Halloween Retail in the UK is rising exponentially.
> 
> Lets hope ASDA has at least some of the range of its Wal-Mart parent!


Hey, what's your book called? I don't know if there are rules on advertising on this forum but it should be ok for you to say since I asked, I think?


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

*Asda*

Just called in at Asda on way home and as Freudstein says they have one end aisle that has a few items. An enchanted broom for £15, a wandering ghost for £15 & Wilhemina Witch for £45. See photo. Stands approx 3ft high holding a bowl. Mouth moves but IMO wasnt worth the money! Hopefully more stock will be coming in soon and they will have a new lifesize this year! Fingers crossed


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh thats good to hear. I'll have to pop along to my store and see what they've got.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

T K Maxx, or at least the one in my area, are having a sale! 


It's not seriously exciting, the prices are things like 'was £6.99, now £5.00' but a couple of quid is a couple of quid  I got a glittery silver owl and was sorely tempted by a massive lantern.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

My local TK Maxx is doing a sale too, I don't know why they're putting it on sale now. Is it last year's stock or are they already making way for Christmas?! 

TK Maxx and HomeSense (same company) have some useful Halloween items in the non-Halloween ranges. I recently acquired a lovely black glass pumpkin with a gold glitter effect that looks classy enough to have out year-round, and a notebook with a patterned leather cover, which will make a good spell book. 
We get other non-Halloween things from garden centres like Stewarts, Haskins etc... such as stone gargoyles and a glossy black flowerpot that will be my cauldron this year. 

Maybe someone else has mentioned this but the signs in my local Asda say the rest of the stock is coming 4th October. Regardless of the quality of the stock (variable), I just always love the fact that they devote an aisle to Halloween and play sound effects, and you get to see other people there who are excited about preparing for the big day. I used to work near Asda and went there on my lunch break on the day they'd put all the stock out last year; I remember being so happy, carrying three life-sized skulls and a light-up pumpkin back to my desk!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

check out t.k.maxx there halloween section is good some great items,






got this at t.k. max today


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a friend who works at T K Maxx, who let me know the sale was on the other day. Apparently they're done getting Halloween goods in and are looking to shift it quickly so they can put the xmas goods out.

So, bad for us enthusiasts.

But good because a lot of stuff will be reduced at least! I don't know if this will be true for every store my friend has said that they'll just keep reducing it till it's gone.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Guys, check out thelaughingstock.co.uk, they have loads of new props added! And free shipping for a while apparently


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

wiccanlord said:


> check out t.k.maxx there halloween section is good some great items,
> View attachment 88837
> got this at t.k. max today


I got that too!!....well I actually got the 3 nesting set 
I've given up hope that there will be a nice large animated prop from Asda etc so decided to buy some nice lanterns instead.

I've been really disappointed by the items for sale everywhere this year, especially as it was looking promising over the last couple of years. 
But now think it was probably just due to Halloween falling on the weekend and this is all we have to look forward to for the next couple of years


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well dear old Wilkinsons is slowly adding to their online Halloween stuff as nearly everyday something new seems to appear on their website....

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/

Just type in Halloween in their search engine. Nothing spectacular, but fun and quite cheap. If there's a store near you It's worth checking them out just after the 31st as they always sell everything off at an amazing 75% off. Last year I got tones of stuff a about £20.


----------



## Ophelia_Immortal (Sep 25, 2011)

John Lewis have some lovely stuff again, only been on the website but I imagine there are lots more things in store. 

http://www.johnlewis.com/Gifts/Hall...0Q2F0ZWdvcnkuYXNweFwGTQiueCuPcU3nllfxUGiOpLKk 

Morrisons also have their stock on sale, our local branch is only small and their range is pretty rubbish tbh, bigger stores may have more? I'm planning to visit the Cribbs Causway store when Asda finally have their stuff in!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

John Lewis always have beautiful stuff. On the expensive side though. I literally want one of everything I've just seen on their website.


----------



## Ophelia_Immortal (Sep 25, 2011)

Lea32R said:


> John Lewis always have beautiful stuff. On the expensive side though. I literally want one of everything I've just seen on their website.


Agreed. I'm definitely getting the cake stand, toying with the spider candle stick and the glittery house tealight holder! Need a bigger credit card limit


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

And a tiny amount at Harrods of all places...

http://www.harrods.com/gifts-and-hampers/halloween?viewall=yes


----------



## halloweenscott (Sep 25, 2011)

*first ever reply *

been in B&M bargains today not got too much but bought some awesome light up tombstones 






3.99 each BARGAIN 

also bought some little caged skeletons which looked really cheap but with a lick of some woodstain they look much better  they were 1.99


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Aww they're nice. Looks like they're the same Skellies that you can get from the £ shop, only a different colour plastic, oh and without the cage of course. 

Like the gravestones too. Haven't seen anything like that around here yet.


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> Just called in at Asda on way home and as Freudstein says they have one end aisle that has a few items. An enchanted broom for £15, a wandering ghost for £15 & Wilhemina Witch for £45. See photo. Stands approx 3ft high holding a bowl. Mouth moves but IMO wasnt worth the money! Hopefully more stock will be coming in soon and they will have a new lifesize this year! Fingers crossed


Great to see that someone has posted some images of the Asda stock. I'm waiting for the whole lot to come out before I take a visit.
We are going to be reviewing some products on Halloweenerrific for Asda, they're sending across the following: Wilhimena, the musical witches hat, zombie baby and wandering ghost and broom.

It seems as if Wilhimena is as big as it gets this year. Perhaps the Wanda witches didn't sell last year and they're are sticking to cheaper stuff in these times of financial hardship.
It could also be that a life-sized animatronic figure is too big and expensive to send. We'll see.
I'm optimistic as always... 

I have been particularly interested by Woolworths' offering this year though (although you can't actually go into a store to see them obviously).
Check out this post to see some of the highlights...
http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/halloween-suppliers/woolworths-halloween-2011


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

John Lewis stuff is looking good, but there is a lot of stuff that looks the same as last year... Or maybe their site design just makes it look that way!


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

Ophelia_Immortal said:


> Agreed. I'm definitely getting the cake stand, toying with the spider candle stick and the glittery house tealight holder! Need a bigger credit card limit


I got the cake stand and fruit bowl!!...I have bought lots of lanterns lately so passed on the candle stick holder 

I've seen LOADS of the airblown inflatable pumpkin/3 ghosts prop on Ebay from different people, so trying to locate where they are all buying them from...probably for less than half of what they want on EBay


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

I want the inflatable chariot with reaper rider! Just need a house with a garden big enough!


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

tommytrubbs said:


> Great to see that someone has posted some images of the Asda stock. I'm waiting for the whole lot to come out before I take a visit.
> We are going to be reviewing some products on Halloweenerrific for Asda, they're sending across the following: Wilhimena, the musical witches hat, zombie baby and wandering ghost and broom.
> 
> It seems as if Wilhimena is as big as it gets this year. Perhaps the Wanda witches didn't sell last year and they're are sticking to cheaper stuff in these times of financial hardship.
> ...


I wasn't impressed with Asda's offerings sadly as I expected something great this year!

The broom is also available in Wilkinsons for just £10 and is exactly the same...

I havent seen the zombie baby in any stores yet, so will keep fingers crossed that its something good


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Is the broom any good? I quite fancy one.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Got this charming wee fellow off of eBay recently and he turned up in the post today. I'm so pleased with him, especially as he's brand new and I managed to snag him for only £17.50 including postage. The average price is around £38-£40.  He's around 35 inches in height.


----------



## juju2408 (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone seen the zombie baby yet or know how much it is? I wanted one from spirit but the shipping is too much for me (UK) i thought about making one but if i can get one from asda for a reasonable price i'd rather buy one. We have an asda living near us but there not getting any stuff in until 1st october and i need to get it started if i'm going to make one


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

juju2408 said:


> Has anyone seen the zombie baby yet or know how much it is? I wanted one from spirit but the shipping is too much for me (UK) i thought about making one but if i can get one from asda for a reasonable price i'd rather buy one. We have an asda living near us but there not getting any stuff in until 1st october and i need to get it started if i'm going to make one


I can post a photo of it later tonight if you like. I'm not actually sure if it does anything...
Worrying that the same broom is cheaper at Wilkinsons... :/


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

HKitten said:


> Is the broom any good? I quite fancy one.


Ive had mine for several years and it seems to be exactly the same...it dances across the floor, triggered by sound or movement...it makes a lots of cackling and musical sounds which are VERY noisy...so I'm considering taking the sound bit off....well worth the £10/£15 price!! especially when teamed with Wanda the witch in a room 



tommytrubbs said:


> I can post a photo of it later tonight if you like. I'm not actually sure if it does anything...
> :/


Think its going to possibly be the same Zombie baby thats been around in the US for a while 








and if it is ...it does nothing!! found for around £30 in some prop shops.


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

It doesn't even vomit illuminous puke?!
I am very let down...


----------



## juju2408 (Sep 26, 2011)

It was the snack time zombie baby I wanted but I agree that it will probably be the 1 above


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, that one would give some young Asda customers nightmares!


----------



## juju2408 (Sep 26, 2011)

tommytrubbs said:


> Wow, that one would give some young Asda customers nightmares!


Haha yeah never thought of that probably won't be that one!


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

kimbo_frog said:


> Ive had mine for several years and it seems to be exactly the same...it dances across the floor, triggered by sound or movement...it makes a lots of cackling and musical sounds which are VERY noisy...so I'm considering taking the sound bit off....well worth the £10/£15 price!! especially when teamed with Wanda the witch in a room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the image that Asda sent us:







Weirdly, the face looks slightly different, but I think we're talking about the same zombie...


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone that is interested in Asda Halloween stuff might want to check out our new post:
http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/halloween-suppliers/sneak-preview-of-asda-halloween-stock-2011

It has pictures and some prices of the stuff that's coming. 
Will be interesting to see what you all think!


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

tommytrubbs said:


> Anyone that is interested in Asda Halloween stuff might want to check out our new post:
> http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/halloween-suppliers/sneak-preview-of-asda-halloween-stock-2011
> 
> It has pictures and some prices of the stuff that's coming.
> Will be interesting to see what you all think!


At least the Zombie baby is a great price!!....everywhere else seems to be £30 
Bit disappointed at no large prop tho


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, really disappointing.
I can only think that it's a money thing, but it's the giant things that everyone raves about. They could have at least had some giant inflatable stuff.
Plus the Wanda witches seemed to sell pretty well last year...


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

They have 3 inflatables for £25 each...cat, pumpkin and a ghost but are only 1m-ish.

I wish Id got the inflatable Id seen earlier in year they were a bargain at £80 and on Ebay some cheeky *** is selling for £299!!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE THE ZOMBIE BABY IS COMING IN AT £5 great price,going there tomorrow.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

M&S has pumpkin pinatas, a shaking ghost decoration, a coffin full of sweets and some more bits and pieces. And lots of kids' costumes.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought the Enchanted Broom from Wilkinsons today as they have been flying of the shelf, only one left in my local store. Great prop for £10. I'm quite impressed with Wilkinsons offerings this year, I have my eyes on the frighted black cat as well as the Butler from Sainsbury's and many items from Asda (ahh!). 

My smoke machine also arrived today which is great, I can't wait to use it with my graveyard scent!


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone know a good place to get a fog machine around here? Looked everywhere.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

DannyY said:


> Anyone know a good place to get a fog machine around here? Looked everywhere.


I bought mine from Yourspares.co.uk, infact this machine: click. I was Googling around for ages and that site seemed to be the cheapest I could find. Postage is only £1.50 so it's worth ordering the liquid there too if you need that. (Btw I don't work for that site or anything )


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

Ebay is prob the best place or try a local Dj/disco store...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

If your budget allows I recommend paying more for a good one. I've had a few of the cheap ones and they don't compare. Also get one with a timer remote, saves you having to manually press the button on the machine. It's a higher outlay but it's something you'll get years of use from.

This one has good reviews

http://www.gear4djs.co.uk/product/KSM1100_DJ_Smoke_Machine_+_Wireless_Remote_G0600 7
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t...pherics_ET&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1


video of it in action


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Asda's Halloween is online now - although I don't think it's complete yet, as I can't see the 3ft Witch. A few items from last year have returned with a higher price tag

http://direct.asda.com/Halloween/10106,default,sc.html


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Hotel Chocolat have their Halloween treats online, they're very indulgent and expensive. I love the Tiddly Vampires, they're so cute.

http://www.hotelchocolat.co.uk/cate...nk=Halloween&gclid=CKfS44WhxasCFQIKfAodaDYJ0w


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh that Hedonism piece looks fantastic.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

http://direct.asda.com/ASDA-20-Orange-And-Purple-Lights/001852830,default,pd.html#descriptionSection

Purple and orange lights!! Apparently I am easily pleased


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw those today, but didn't end up getting them in the end. I did end up getting these (well everything but the Pumpkin which a friend sent me from the states).










The skulls come from Asda and light up and have a sort of glittery look to their insides, and the cute little Skelly comes in pieces in a bag for self assembly. He's very good value for £5 and made out of _very_ hard plastic. He's some kind of mini Blucky. I liked him and I think I'll probably end up modding him so that he can bend his arms and legs more.










These two I got from both Asda (the Groom) and Wilkinsons (the bride). Both good value for £3 each I thought. I can never have enough Skellies.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I freaking love that groom skelly in a top hat. And Spike, Hedonism has BETTER be good - doesn't it cost fifty quid or something?!

I always like the Thorntons chocolate Hallowe'en lollies, which are also up online ATM


----------



## halloweenscott (Sep 25, 2011)

> The skulls come from Asda and light up and have a sort of glittery look to their insides, and the cute little Skelly comes in pieces in a bag for self assembly. He's very good value for £5 and made out of very hard plastic. He's some kind of mini Blucky. I liked him and I think I'll probably end up modding him so that he can bend his arms and legs more


 how much were the skelly heads? and how tall is the "skeleton in a bag" thanks


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess the big Skelly stands at around two and a half feet (can't find my ruler I'm afraid) and the light up skulls were £2.50 for the small one, and £4 for the large one.


----------



## halloweenscott (Sep 25, 2011)

thank you  i thought it would be bigger tbqh  anyone seen any new stock elsewhere? anyone know anywhere selling good tombstones?


----------



## juju2408 (Sep 26, 2011)

There aren't any places selling good size tombstones I've ended up making my own out of polystyrene.
Does anybody know when tesco are getting there stuff in?
Also I was very disappointed with asda this year Ive just come back and didn't end up buying anything they didn't even have half of the stuff advertised on the website


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I had the same issue with my local Asda too. I really wanted to see the Gargoyle Fountain but they didn't have it, to be honest they had one small half-isle of Halloween. Disappointing. I noticed they had the Air blown Cat at £50 instore when online it's £35 (now out of stock)


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

juju2408 said:


> There aren't any places selling good size tombstones I've ended up making my own out of polystyrene.
> Does anybody know when tesco are getting there stuff in?
> Also I was very disappointed with asda this year Ive just come back and didn't end up buying anything they didn't even have half of the stuff advertised on the website


Tesco are putting stuff out tomorrow (as wine festival finished) haven't seen anything really online either yet



Batley said:


> I had the same issue with my local Asda too. I really wanted to see the Gargoyle Fountain but they didn't have it, to be honest they had one small half-isle of Halloween. Disappointing. I noticed they had the Air blown Cat at £50 instore when online it's £35 (now out of stock)


Yes Asda has been a real disappointment this year...my nearest store has 2 end shelves and the other store has 2 long sides but no large items as yet...


----------



## halloweenscott (Sep 25, 2011)

freudstein said:


> I've just had the same experience! Stood in the isle that I'll post a pic of below, admiring Halloween stock. Along comes a mother and her 2 daughters. They're having such fun with the items, and we had a bit of a chat. Seems like they're starting to get ready.
> But this was spoiled after they left the isle, and 2 women came down saying "Oh, they're horrible, aren't they?" (and not in a good way....)
> 
> 
> ...



freudstein how much was the witch? as wilkinsons have her for 15 pound


----------



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

Batley said:


> I had the same issue with my local Asda too. I really wanted to see the Gargoyle Fountain but they didn't have it, to be honest they had one small half-isle of Halloween. Disappointing. I noticed they had the Air blown Cat at £50 instore when online it's £35 (now out of stock)


My friend picked up the Gargoyle Fountain in Morrisons for £10!!
they have a reasonable selection out now...

Tesco has its offerings out....nothing great really except a few costume items....I just bought some sweets!!


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

So, just randomly looking on Ebay.co.uk and what should I see for sale but Wilhemina Witch! No surprises there I here you say & also no surprises that some sellers have overinflated their prices yet again. The Big Surprise for me though is to see my photo (see pg 12) that I took and uploaded here on a listing that does not belong to me! See http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HALLOWEEN...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item25681bfd4e
Do people not take their own photos of items anymore? Seems they go pinching instead! (not the first time someone has nicked my photos on a listing) Think ill be watermarking my photos in future!


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> So, just randomly looking on Ebay.co.uk and what should I see for sale but Wilhemina Witch! No surprises there I here you say & also no surprises that some sellers have overinflated their prices yet again. The Big Surprise for me though is to see my photo (see pg 12) that I took and uploaded here on a listing that does not belong to me! See http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HALLOWEEN...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item25681bfd4e
> Do people not take their own photos of items anymore? Seems they go pinching instead! (not the first time someone has nicked my photos on a listing) Think ill be watermarking my photos in future!


How disrespectful! It makes me wonder if the eBay seller actually has a Wilhelmina witch to sell. Maybe they're waiting to see if they sell it, and then they'll go out and buy one 

I also was disappointed with Asda, though I did get the orange and purple light string and it warms my heart to see it glowing away  It looks better than I expected and the little 'bulbs' are made of quite tough plastic. 

Last year I thought things had taken a turn for the better with items such as those life-sized skulls they sold, but there isn't anything this year which could be used if you were trying to get a 'realistic' look for your display. Everything is a lot more cartoony and aimed at children.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I've come to visit my family for a few days, they're near Liverpool. Our local Wilkinsons has the biggest Hallowe'en display I've seen anywhere so far! I bought creepy cloth, window silhouettes, a tablecloth, a spooky sounds CD, skull shot glasses and the £12 dropping spider which is rigged up in store and is BRILLANT. I was standing under it and didn't realise, it scared the crap out of me PMSL


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

halloweenscott said:


> freudstein how much was the witch? as wilkinsons have her for 15 pound


I can't remember exactly, but it was around that mark.

Last time I checked Wilkinsons they had nothing, but I think I'm due to pay another visit to see what they have in now 



Lea32R said:


> I've come to visit my family for a few days, they're near Liverpool. Our local Wilkinsons has the biggest Hallowe'en display I've seen anywhere so far! I bought creepy cloth, window silhouettes, a tablecloth, a spooky sounds CD, skull shot glasses and the £12 dropping spider which is rigged up in store and is BRILLANT. I was standing under it and didn't realise, it scared the crap out of me PMSL


I bought their shot glasses last year  They have similar tankards in B & M Bargains this year too

Geez, I'll make sure I don't stand under it if they have it up in my local!! I'm terrified of the things!!


----------



## halloweenscott (Sep 25, 2011)

freudstein said:


> I can't remember exactly, but it was around that mark.
> 
> Last time I checked Wilkinsons they had nothing, but I think I'm due to pay another visit to see what they have in now
> 
> ...


http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/hallow...zRJlmAKPcxjrhaVNiVmZo0ILjFFidZKh
3fqt92y8ZA== is this the same one  thank you


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I think she's the same one. if not, she's very similar. Though I notice it doesn't mention that she has motion activated sound.

Thanks for posting the link, it means I can have a look online before I go to the shop!


----------



## halloweenscott (Sep 25, 2011)

no bother  the range isnt up in scotland but wilkos is  going on thursday to asda and B+M and will report back if ifind anything intresting


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I went to *B & M* and got some musical lights that play the Halloween theme


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello,

Not technically "Merchandise" but very Halloween and very British, my Halloween Book is available in the UK (and can be sent to the USA) from this Monday. 
Its available at major booksellers, or signed copies direct from our website, link in my signature. 

Its the first of its kind in the UK, so we are pretty proud of our little book.

Thanks guys,
K


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Lush have a few Halloween related smellies in

https://phoenix.lush.co.uk/halloween


Firebox Halloween stuff
http://www.firebox.com/firebox/search?searchstring=halloween

Hawkins have some halloween party bag stuff in and a few toys
http://www.hawkin.com/36841-HALLOWEEN_IDEAS/halloween/

Also found this prop store, based in germany. I'm pretty sure they ship to the U.K

http://www.horror-shop.com/index.php?lang=1&cl=start


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Lidl Halloween stuffs available from the 13th, They have some 1kg tubs of sweet priced at £2.99, great price if you're on a budget.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=25125



Aldi (have some Halloween cookware)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week40Thursday11.htm?WT.z_src=main


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

After seeing Toys R Us halloween sotck on their website a fre days ago, I popped into my nearst store today. Compared to what they had online, I was very disappointed with their store stock!

I picked up a few bits, spent a tenner all together:


----------



## halloweenscott (Sep 25, 2011)

asda had nothing too intresting and b+m same old im going to walk to tescos tomorrow so i will take a look


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

I have just done a mega shop at Woolworths, they have been particularly good this year.

On a slightly different note, the Halloweenerrific Asda Halloween video is finally done. Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vXJX05hAXM


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Aww, that was fun.  I've found that both Asda and Wilkinsons have had the best selection of stuff for Halloween this year, although on average I think there's been far less variety compared to previous years sadly.


----------



## lilhorror (Sep 11, 2011)

My boyfriend picked me up this skull mist creator  We've just tried it out and i must say I am made up with it! It was £12 from morrisons x


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh very nice.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This seems wrong but I almost want Halloween to be over so I can start hitting the after Halloween sales!!

Although lately most stores are already discounting their stuff quite a bit.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Same here. I've to my eye on a few items at Asda and Wilkinsons that I'd love to pick up half price. Last year I managed to pick up some amazing bargains. Particularly at Wilkinsons.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Did anybody go to Tesco? Half of their Halloween stuff this year is Shrek-themed ! I dislike Shrek intensely. I also think it's sad that apparently they don't consider Halloween to be attractive enough to children on its own merits. 
Is Halloween in the UK now just about watching a DVD in which one of the characters wears a witch hat?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh god that sounds depressing.  Thank god I never bothered to seek that store out.


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

lilhorror said:


> My boyfriend picked me up this skull mist creator  We've just tried it out and i must say I am made up with it! It was £12 from morrisons x


I got a skull nearly identical to this at Asda about 3 years ago. Love it, although the mist does make the surrounding area very wet...
Anyone bought the inflatable pumpkin globe thing from Woolworths? Looks amazing!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm disappointed with Tesco this year, they don't seem to have much and almost all of it is aimed at young children - if it doesn't have a cartoon face on it then they don't have it!

Asda is looking loads better - I'm hopefully getting the dropping spider for my birthday! And they have that crystal ball fogger and the gargoyle fountain, plus a ton of little accessories and other decorations. Way, way better than tesco.

We also went to Aldi the other day - they don't have much but we did get a four-pack of 'hobgoblin' beer! Which we haven't tried yet but looks pretty exciting 

Other than, most of my shopping has been done on ebay. So long as you can avoid the stuff people have bought from poundland and put up for more, it's not bad. I'm getting a bunch of tablecloths, cups and plates for a good price.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

This year I've managed to get a few choice items from the states via my friend in Atlanta who either picks things up for me locally or takes in stuff that I purchase off of eBay stateside.

She then forwards it all onto me marked as a gift so we don't get all the customs hoo haa which helps. 

The rest I've got from either Wilkinsons or Asda. I took a real shine to their £5 blow mold type Skelly's which are dead good value for the price.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I love a lot of items in Asda this year but I'm not going to buy any until they reduce them in price. I do feel a lot of items aren't worth the money. Last year I bought Wanda for £70, Crystal Ball Fogger for £15 and The giant Spider for £35 then a week before Halloween they slashed the prices to (in order) £50, £7.50, £25. 

Wilkinsons impressed me this year as I never expected them to have larger props and it's great that the Talking Reaper and Enchanted Broom was discounted straight away.

TK Maxx have reduced many of their items, I got some great snowglobes for £3/4 each instead of £8/10. I bought a large witch for £9 instead of £25 but when I got home I noticed her fingers have been snapped off . Oh and last week I manged to get one of those large lanterns posted a few pages back got £13 instead of £17 because it had dent. 

Roll on the sales


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the asda reductions, I don't know when to catch them though!

Really fancy the crystal ball fogger, would be nice if that went to under a tenner again haha


----------



## johnnieblue (Oct 19, 2011)

The other day i bought wilhemina witch. She isnt great. She isnt as tall as the asda website states. But overall rating 5/10.
Discounts Uk also has good stuff this year i got 3 life size heads for £20. Pound land sells some good hanging stuff too.


----------



## johnnieblue (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought the Gargoyle from asda too. It broke after the first day. No one buy it. It looks nothing like the picture believe me.


----------



## johnnieblue (Oct 19, 2011)

The wandering ghost from asda is good. Its a bit fragile though


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well did anybody manage to get anything good in the post Halloween sales this eyar?

Thanks to good old Wilkinsosn I managed to pick up one of those dancing witch brooms for all of £2.50 and 20 small skulls (for craft projects) for £2.60. Then at Asda I snagged the last hanging prisoner skelly that groans and kicks Its legs for £3.50 as well as some purple and orange lights for a £1.
Then I hopped over to my local card shop and picked up a few fancy crows for 49p each and aswell a few other cheap items.

So not bad all things considered.


----------

